# Fall time kittens?



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Some exciting news to post....We FINALLY trapped the father cat to my 4 cats (Simba,Blue,Juno & Summer) We have been trying for a very long time. Monday night I set the trap and he went inside and stepped on the trigger plate and BOOM! went the door. So we took him inside and put him in a small dog crate for the night and into the bathroom.

Then Tuesday morning we took him to the mobile clinic van to be neutered. :devil. We picked him up yesterday late afternoon in the crate. He has been staying in that crate in the bathroom all day today. Sometime tomorrow (thurs)we are going to let him go. *our bathroom now smells of pee* he needs to go back outside.

Anyways.....The momma cat still needs to be caught. So we are going to try her again next week.

She had a litter of 3 kittens over the summer time. (we think they were born in the middle of june). She brought them to us mid july. Then sometime in August we took the kittens inside. We are fostering these kitties. Hopefully we can find them a home soon. 

But just recently I noticed that she has a small belly on her . So my question is...when do *fall kittens* come out & about? and can she still be spayed while pregnant? I know she will loose anything that's inside that belly of hers. but its a good thing . 

As of now...we have 10 cats in my house and Its just way to much for me to handle. 7 is fine. but the 3 kittens add the extra care. So this is why I am hoping that we catch the mom cat next week.

thanks.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That's great that you finally got him! 

To answer your question, yes, she can be spayed while pregnant. They will terminate the pregnancy. I do believe mobile clinics/spay and neuter clinics charge a bit more for that, but it's probably for the best for her well being and for you.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

what about my other question though...
when do autumn kittens appear?

if we cant trap the momma cat...then this new litter will be born somewhere...then she'll bring them to us when shes ready.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

There's isn't an exact date that marks when fall kittens start dropping.

Cats can come into heat and be bred any time year round. 

Around 66 days after she's bred she'll have her kittens.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

*2 TNR Cats*

So last week we caught the father cat..smokey. Got him fixed and let him stay over for a few days then let him back outside. Then a few days later he was back to eat! So I was very happy to see him at the front porch again.  

This week we caught the mother cat..ms.cali. We got her spayed and she got to stay inside for a few days. Today we let her go back outside. I hope she comes back for food. 

We aimed the crate looking at the woods...so she was a little confused at first...but then ran out of the crate and headed towards the woods and kept running. 

I am glad that we got both parents fixed. No more kittens for us. 

Yay!:razz:

I had mom take a video of both of the cats being led outside. I'll have to figure out how to get the videos together and online so I can show you guys.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Awwww, what a great thing you did for them. I hope they come back for meals!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw congratulations ThreeKatzGirl! I was just reading your other thread where you said you'd caught the daddy cat. 

This is great news for the kitties, and for you! 

I hope you can figure out how to post the video - I'd love to see it!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Video of the cats being released.

don't mind me..im wearing my pjs in both videos.  
mom is the one filming and talking.

enjoy!
http://vid1236.photobucket.com/albu...i and kittens June 2013/smokeycalirelease.mp4

Both Smokey & Cali have returned for breakfast and dinner!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

So happy they came back. I was also happy when my 2 females stuck around after TNR. You did a great thing for both.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is great news! I've TNR 10 and 7 have come back to eat every morning and evening. I'm in the process of building them a cat house for the winter, hope they know to stay there. Right now, we have 3 walls up and I've set beddings for them and I do see them sleeping but once the last walls goes up, I hope they don't feel trapped and stay there.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you!! 

What are you using as bedding inside the cat house? I have a huge dog igloo on my front porch and for the winter time I use straw as bedding. but I don't see the cats go inside to sleep in it. 

In the summer time the igloo is empty and I have a bath mat inside it. So I try to get one of the cats to eat inside it so they are used to going in it. sometimes it works and sometimes not.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

For now it's cat bed like the ones you see in the store, plush fleece. But when winter comes with the rain, I will replace it with Straws so it won't be wet when they go out and come back in. If you put treats or sprinkle cat nip, they will go in, put it in a location where there are no humans walking back and forth and you will know they have slept in it because you will see an indentation. I had 2 42 gallons totes that I insulated with styrofoam and filled it with straws, the ferals(i know 2) have slept in it cuz when I walked out late in the wee hours I saw them ran out from there. There is a video on youtube from alleycats that shows you how to make one. I still haven't found the corrugated pipe to put at the entrance to keep rain away so I have put it in the greenhouse. Now that they are spending their time in the semi finished shelter my dad's building they haven't slept in the totes. After's its done, I'll try to see if I can post a picture here.

Also, if you don't want the ferals to use your garden as kitty litter box, put some litter pans and filled it with cat litter(I like fresh step-tried many)and they will learn to use it. I have 5 litter boxes with the top on and 4 litter pans, and they do use it.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Loved the videos ThreeCatz! From what I saw of the blur, Smokey looks to be gray and white? I got a good laugh when you opened Ms. Cali's trap and said "there she goes...there she doesn't go!" LOL. 

So glad they came back for food.  

Does the igloo only have one entry/exit? When I was trying to get my stray into a shelter, other posters suggested making a second entry/exit, because some cats will feel trapped and not go in if there's only one way in and out.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

Caught another Feral cat(#11)last night, a really big medium hair brown/black cat, I think it's a female and she was hissing and clawing the trap more than the other ferals-probably an older feral. I was lucky to be squeezed in to have her spayed.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Deanna,

The front porch is nice and quite. we don't really use the porch to hang out on. The cats only come early in the morning for breakfast and late at night for dinner. So there are no humans at the porch at those times.

My parents know to take the dogs out for a walk through the garage so they wont interup the cats on the porch. 

I have seen the containers will with form and straw for the kitties on different websites. but I think I will stick to the igloo.

Besides the 5 outside cats....do you have your own pet cats? you change the outside boxes along with your own cat boxes?

Its a good idea to put litter boxes outside to save the garden...but my dad would kill me if I told I was going to do that. He buys litter every other weekend. So I couldn't tell him to buy more. I have 10 cats ...so we go through a lot of litter.

Thank you for your reply though. 


deanna79 said:


> .


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I am glad that you liked the video. Yes,Smokey is a grey and white cat. I'll have to post some pics of these 2 cats later on.

I have a large dog igloo. Theres only one opening. Its pretty big. So I don't think they feel trapped. 

Im trying to figure out how to keep the igloo warm in the winter time. 




spirite said:


> Loved the videos ThreeCatz! From what I saw of the blur, Smokey looks to be gray and white? I got a good laugh when you opened Ms. Cali's trap and said "there she goes...there she doesn't go!" LOL.
> 
> So glad they came back for food.
> 
> Does the igloo only have one entry/exit? When I was trying to get my stray into a shelter, other posters suggested making a second entry/exit, because some cats will feel trapped and not go in if there's only one way in and out.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

So cool that you caught another feral cat. 

When I trapped both cats...they were pretty quiet about it. No hissing or clawing out. it was hard to get them out of the trap into a crate though. that was my only problem. but once the cat was inside the crate...all was good. 

We took the cats to the mobile clinic to be fixed and then we had to keep them inside for 3 days. *one last month one this month* so they got to sleep over in the guest bathroom inside the crate. I miss having them inside b/c I wanted them to get used to me. but I think they didn't want to me near me. 

They are happy to be outside though. I am glad that there wont be anymore kittens! ever!

how is your #11 cat feeling?




deanna79 said:


> Caught another Feral cat(#11)last night, a really big medium hair brown/black cat, I think it's a female and she was hissing and clawing the trap more than the other ferals-probably an older feral. I was lucky to be squeezed in to have her spayed.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have dogs not cats, never had cats in my life. I've seen cats around my yard last year and figured it was owned by someone but then early this year around March I saw momma cat and 5 kittens walking into my backyard one evening around 8pm. That's when it all started with me searching the web and finally knowing about strays vs ferals and what can be done. That's when I found about TNR and calling all the No kill shelters but all were either full or wont' take them. I felt sorry for them and when I released them I told them(silly me) to come back here and I'll feed them. The ferals that I have TNR only 3 didn't come back. One feral I called Oreo, I've cared for him since he was about 2 months got hurt really bad a month ago, he was punctured inside on his left leg, I don't know if someone poke him or he injured himself from the tree branch but he was really scared when he comes to eat and won't let me pet him. Now that he's healed and warming up to me again and haven't been wandering off far, I guess he learned his lesson. I also read online that some ferals leave/disappear after 4 or more years, but it's hard when the time comes since I"m attached to them.
Anyway, feral #11 was a true feral, I was told she was in heat after she had been spayed so glad I trapped her before more babies. I put some food and water for her when I brought her back and took out the water at night in case she spilled it all over the crate. this morning when I went to check on her to give her water, she was hissing loud, I was scared to stick my hand in so hopefully she will be ok with just the wet food. I'll check to see how's she doing today after work and I might use tongs to put in food and water. Planning to release her in 2 days.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

forgot, as for the litter boxes, I buy them at Walmart, it's cheaper or Costco, my Costco don't carry Fresh step only Scoop Away and I don't like that becasie it does not clump hard. I've tried Special Kitty litter, Arm and Hammer the one that looks like wood chips, Scoop Away and I like Fresh step(I buy the scented one better), it clumps hard and I only scoop out the clumps every day. I don't change it once a week, it's a waste to do this since it's outside there is no odor. I refill the litter box when it's low or when and if it smelled really bad I will replace it. . As for the garden I put chopsticks, forks and plastic knives sticking up in the garden bins so they don't do their business there because if my dad gets mad he's not going to let me take care of them. I was glad I convinced him to build a shelter for them.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Put on some thick gloves so that feral #11 wont scratch your hand when you put the food inside the crate. 

that's what I had to do for smokey. he would smack the crate tray and hiss at me. he did not get me though. 

when we moved the crate outside..i threw a big towel over the crate so he wouldn't see what was going on. 

I hope #11 feels better once shes back outside and I hope she comes back to eat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah...well fitting welders gloves with the arm gauntlet, works very well for protection!!
Good Luck on #11! Awesome Job!!


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

I used tongs to put in the bowls then use a syringe to put in water and spoon the food in.


----------

